

Maybe It’s Time For Apple To Go Back Behind The Curtain - cbrsch
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/02/pay-no-attention-to-the-man-behind-the-curtain/

======
endlessvoid94
This is a perfect example of the media's inability to be impressed by Apple's
behavior. They're too secretive, now they talk too much and are defensive?

They're defensive because the media has created an enormous echo chamber. MG
Siegler, you're part of the problem.

------
mwfunk
When a journalist is complaining about a company not being entertaining enough
lately, and offers advice to that company as if their primary function was to
provide entertaining hijinks for the journalist to write about, the problem
isn't the company.

------
rpgmaker
I'm by no means an Apple fan but this post provides the perfect rebuttal to
many of the criticisms surrounding Apple, specially on the innovative front.

